# 

## bartek32

Witam,co sądzicie o takim zestawie (do domu 70m2) piec na ekogroszek,np. podłogówka oprócz pokoi albo podłogówka po całości,sam nie wiem jak lepiej,ma ktoś może taki zestaw?,jakby to się zachowywało przy panelach podłogowych,czy długo się nagrzewa w stosunku do grzejnika,jak się sprawuje taki piec przy podłogówce?,Poza sezonem pomyślałem  o solarach,u nas zestaw z dofinansowaniem to 4 tyś. zł.,w razie braku słońca przez kilka dni,rozpalę w piecu i nagrzeję  zbiornik z CWU (taki z 300 litrów)

 Proszę o konkretne rady potwierdzone posiadaniem danych rozwiązań a teoretykom,którzy tylko oczytali się folderów dziękuję.

----------


## MarioDeCampes

Podgrzewacz wody z pompą ciepła, np.: Ariston NUOS PRIMO 200-240 SYS

----------


## beatagl

> Witam,co sądzicie o takim zestawie (do domu 70m2) piec na ekogroszek,np. podłogówka oprócz pokoi albo podłogówka po całości,sam nie wiem jak lepiej,ma ktoś może taki zestaw?,jakby to się zachowywało przy panelach podłogowych,czy długo się nagrzewa w stosunku do grzejnika,jak się sprawuje taki piec przy podłogówce?,Poza sezonem pomyślałem  o solarach,u nas zestaw z dofinansowaniem to 4 tyś. zł.,w razie braku słońca przez kilka dni,rozpalę w piecu i nagrzeję  zbiornik z CWU (taki z 300 litrów)
> 
>  Proszę o konkretne rady potwierdzone posiadaniem danych rozwiązań a teoretykom,którzy tylko oczytali się folderów dziękuję.


Mam taki piec na ekogroszek z podajnikiem dom 144m2 parter + 100m2 poddasze, całość podłogówka, teraz zastanawiam się nad pompą ciepłą do podgrzewania wody a solarami 
mam gres na 80% powierzchni parteru reszta deska . Dom nagrzewa się powoli (8h start) ale później odczuwanie ciepła niewiarygodnie lepsze od grzejników . Panele sprawdzą się ale muszą być dedykowane do ogrzewania podłogowego .

----------


## noc

Panele nie muszą być do niczego dedykowane. Każde przeznaczone do użytku domowego się nadają. 
Temperatura podłogi w czasie sezonu grzewczego wynosi ok 25oC. Latem podłogi miewają o wiele wyższe wartości. Czy istnieją jakieś panele na podłogi rozgrzane słońcem ? Nie słyszałem.
Zarówno zwykłe jak i dedykowane panele mają lepsze i stabilniejsze warunki z OP niż ogrzewane grzejnikami. Panele na OP to wymysł producentów by wyciągnąć dodatkowe $.

----------


## bartek32

Myślałem o pompie ciepła ale dla mnie jest to technologia nie sprawdzona,chodzi mi o to że nie spotkałem się z nikim kto ma coś takiego i nie znam tematu namacalnie ani nie mam żadnej opinii potwierdzonej przez kogoś wiarygodnego więc chyba wolałbym solary bo sporo znajomych i sąsiadów je posiada,dobra cena,przez 10 lat cię nic nie interesuje,wymieniają glikol a potem to kto wie co będzie,może się coś innego wymyśli albo zmieni na wydajniejsze.
A powiedz mi tak pokrótce jak to masz zrobione,jaki duży masz zbiornik CWU,chodzi mi o to że podłogówka to ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe więc masz jakiś mieszacz żeby nie poszła za ciepła woda czy może jakieś zawory termostatyczne?,czy jest coś czego żałujesz albo zrobiłabyś inaczej i jakiej firmy masz piec i czy jesteś z niego zadowolona?

----------


## adamfcb

Podłogówka po całości-POLECAM. Ale ekogroszek w domu 70m2 to już mocne nieporozumienie. Chyba bym już czystym prądem wolał grzać. Ale to tylko moja opinia, bo jakiej niby mocy kocioł na ekogroch miałby być?

----------


## bartek32

Dlaczego nieporozumienie?,rozwiń swą myśl.....,skoro ludzie ogrzewają 100 metrowe domy i są zadowoleni to dlaczego ja mam nie być?,ten dom ma jeszcze poddasze do wykończenia ale w chwili obecnej żeby zamieszkać nie muszę tego robić,mogę to zrobić później już na spokojnie i co wtedy,będę musiał za parę lat kupić nowy,mocniejszy piec?,szczerze nie wiem kiedy zrobię górę bo na razie się nie śpieszy ale w planach jest.A co do prądu nie znam osoby,która ogrzewa w całości nim dom,mało jest chyba takich szaleńców,może w nowoczesnym,pasywnym domu z rekuperatorem opłacałoby się takie rozwiązanie ale w zwykłym murowanym nie mam zamiaru testować czegoś takiego na sobie,jest to dla mnie wręcz przerażające. Dom ma dokładnie 74 m2 + 17,5 m2 garaż.

----------


## Adam626

Dom 70m2 to można suszarka do włosów ogrzać. Inwestycja w ekogroszek nie zwróci sie przy tak małym zapotrzebowaniu na cieplo

----------


## bartek32

Interesują mnie opinie użytkowników takiego pieca ewentualnie kogoś kto ma taki mały domek a nie kogoś kto mi piszę co można bo to żadna rada skoro sam tego nie robi.

----------


## adamfcb

Ok twój wybór, ale radze ci poczytać więcej tego forum do może dojdziesz do jakiś wniosków. Serio w tych czasach chcesz latać z workami z węglem? Gazu w ulicy nie masz jeśli boisz się prądu? Rezygnując z kilku rzeczy (np. kominy) można zaoszczędzić niezłą sumkę chociażby na wentylacje mechaniczną. Poczytaj troche wątki o ogrzewaniu.

----------


## bartek32

W chwili obecnej tu gdzie mieszkam mam zwykły piec tzw. na wszystko i chodzę do niego co chwilę bo jest dość mały ale daje radę i jeśli o to chodzi to dla mnie nie problem,więc jak zasypię podajnik raz w tygodniu to korona mi z głowy nie spadnie  :smile: ,aż tyle roboty nie ma,a gazu nie będę ciągnął,choć myślałem nad piecem pulsacyjnym że niby bardzo oszczędny ale nie za wiele się tu dowiedziałem bo tylko przechwalają się goście ile to ich pomontowali i jakie to one są oszczędne.Nie wiem czy warto inwestować w tak drogi kocioł,tzn czy przez swą rzekomą oszczędność jest warty tej ceny i ile tak naprawdę będzie mnie potem kosztowało ogrzewanie.Ogólnie prądu się boję bo jak wykończę górę to mnie to zje albo nawet wcześniej,gaz....sam nie wiem jak to z tym gazem,jedni od niego uciekają inni polecają.Nie wiem do kogo się udać kto obliczyłby mi jakby to wyszło z różnymi źródłami energii.Skupiłem się na piecu na ekogroszek bo i węglem i zwykłym drewnem tam zapalę w razie potrzeby,więc mam troszkę większe pole do popisu....

----------


## adamfcb

U forumowego asolta zamowisz OZC, czyli zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Wtedy będziesz wiedział ile twój dom będzie potrzebował kWh do ogrzania. Potem podkładasz po cenę kWh prądu, gazu i ekogrochu i wiesz dużo dużo więcej. Ja mam gaz i w solidnie ocieplonym domku licznik bardzo wolno się kręci :smile:  Kociołek mam dość tani nie skomplikowany tyle że trzeba było gaz pociągnąć. Kiedy zaczynasz budowę?

----------


## beatagl

> Serio w tych czasach chcesz latać z workami z węglem? Gazu w ulicy nie masz jeśli boisz się prądu?.


Wole latać z workami z groszkiem niż płacić gazowni grube tysiące za gaz !!!!. Przyjaciel po pierwszym sezonie grzania gazem, kupił kocioł na paliwa stałe. Może to i troszkę uciążliwe ale o wiele tańsze . Ja osobiści mam podajnik to latania z groszkiem nie ma !!!!

----------


## adamfcb

Do podajnika trzeba nasypać a i samo pod podajnik nie podejdzie  :smile: . Ja za gaz za cały rok planuję wydać nie więcej jak 2200 wraz z podgrzaniem ciepłej wody, czy się uda to nie wiem ale póki co od  25 pażdziernika do dziś spałiłem gazu z ok 800zł i 1mp drewna, więc to chyba nie takie grube te tysiące. Myślę że jak za ten komfort to nie dużo. A dom 140m2 podłóg. Grunt to zadbać o porządne ocieplenie (a to trzeba zrobić bez względu czym się będzie grzać).

----------


## bartek32

W chwili obecnej trwają zabawy z architektem,adaptacja projektu itp. tak więc dopiero początek a ze wszystkim bawię się już od połowy zeszłego roku,przepisanie działki,podział, w międzyczasie wyszły komplikacje bo przy jednej działce bo 2 ary widniały jeszcze na prababcię a nie na babcię,chodzenia,załatwiania,sąd,normalnie masakra...może koło maja wbiję łopatę i dopiero się zacznie rwanie włosów  :smile: 
A co do kotła i jeśli chodzi Ci o to że będzie że tak powiem,przewymiarowany jak na taki metraż to dojdzie jeszcze góra a taki piec to przecież pewnie inwestycja na co najmniej 10-15 lat.Nie przeraża mnie mnie chodzenie co jakiś czas dorzucić kilka worków,ubrudzić się nie boję......myślę,czytam ale w chwili obecnej obstaje przy tym  :smile:

----------


## beatagl

> Do podajnika trzeba nasypać a i samo pod podajnik nie podejdzie . póki co od  25 pażdziernika do dziś spałiłem gazu z ok 800zł


to bardzo dobry wynik!!! ale zważ na to, że nie było zimy jeszcze i chyba nie będzie już w tym sezonie grzewczym.

----------


## adamfcb

> to bardzo dobry wynik!!! ale zważ na to, że nie było zimy jeszcze i chyba nie będzie już w tym sezonie grzewczym.


A z ciekawości ile groszku tej "zimy" wypalił twój dom?

----------


## adamfcb

> W chwili obecnej trwają zabawy z architektem,adaptacja projektu itp. tak więc dopiero początek a ze wszystkim bawię się już od połowy zeszłego roku,przepisanie działki,podział, w międzyczasie wyszły komplikacje bo przy jednej działce bo 2 ary widniały jeszcze na prababcię a nie na babcię,chodzenia,załatwiania,sąd,normalnie masakra...może koło maja wbiję łopatę i dopiero się zacznie rwanie włosów 
> A co do kotła i jeśli chodzi Ci o to że będzie że tak powiem,przewymiarowany jak na taki metraż to dojdzie jeszcze góra a taki piec to przecież pewnie inwestycja na co najmniej 10-15 lat.Nie przeraża mnie mnie chodzenie co jakiś czas dorzucić kilka worków,ubrudzić się nie boję......myślę,czytam ale w chwili obecnej obstaje przy tym


To skoro jesteś na etapie adaptacji to zwróć uwage na ocieplenie ścian, podłogi i sufitu, w trakcie budowy może okazać się za późno by gdzieś coś dołożyć a na tym oszczędzać się nie powinno. Widze że ty już postanowiłeś że ekogroszek będzie. Odnośnie przewymiarowania to ten który kupisz i tak będzie pewnie za duży nawet jak zrobisz poddasze, a kociołek gazowy 12kW byłby dobry i teraz i później, ale to już nie ważne. Zastanawiałeś się też nad podłogówką i ja ci moge polecić byś robił ją wszędzie, zero grzejników chyba że lubisz takie dekoracje :smile: 
Co do załatwiania sądy, spadki, przepisywanie działki - znam ten ból  :smile:

----------


## beatagl

nie palę w nim bo na banicji jestem w Szkocji  :smile:  ale innej zimy wychodziło 15-20kg /24h


U mnie było o tyle prościej z wyborem, że gazu nie mam podciągniętego

a podłogówkę po całości też polecam

----------


## agusia59

Ja a raczej mój mąż też nie chce słyszec o żadnym grzaniu gazem. Woli chodzić do pieca i podłożyć. Zresztą obecnie lubi siedziec w kotłowni (ja też)  :smile: . Dom planujemy do 100 metrów powierzchni użytkowej plus właśnie kotłownia i garaż. Ale jestem w takiej samej sytuacji co autor posta: czym grzać wodę poza sezonem grzewczym, tak aby jak najtaniej wyszło. Dodam, że drewna troche mamy a i kupno za dosłownie "grosze" nie jest problemem. Kuzyn przepala w lecie w piecu samym drewnem i ma ciepła wode prze około 3 dni na 3 osoby, a nas narazie będzie 2. Zastanawiam sie nad solarami, ale nie wiem czy to będzie dobry pomysł. Także równiez czekam na porady dotyczące grzania wody.

----------


## beatagl

Ja też nie mam rozwiązanego tego problemu , a nie chciałabym przepalać latem. Solary lub pompa ciepła do wody to chyba jedyne rozwiązania jakie widzę

----------


## adamfcb

a ekogroszek latem tylko na wode nie da rady? Szwagier i kolega tak mają. 
Domek 100m2 plus kotłownia, a ile m2 tej kotłowni?

----------


## adamfcb

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...w-nowych-domac

Sporo tam kłótni ale konkretów też jest trochę. polecam lekturę.

----------


## beatagl

> a ekogroszek latem tylko na wode nie da rady? Szwagier i kolega tak mają.


Pewnie, że da radę ale trzeba jednak przepalać  :smile:

----------


## adamfcb

czyli ten ekogroszek taki super to nie jest?  :smile:  Fakt można solary do niego  dołożyć i będzie pięknie, zestaw wart jakieś 20tys? plus większa kotłownia na opał plus komin którego mogłoby nie być ( przy gazie, prądzie czy nawet pompie ciepła) to daje 25-30tys? hmmmmmm cuda XXI wieku.

----------


## beatagl

tylko że gaz zawsze można dołożyć ja będzie taka potrzeba, a komina już nie dobudujesz.

----------


## kalaf5

Ja latem wodę podgrzewam prądem.
Wydaję na to około 60-80 zł na miesiąc przy trzy osobowej rodzinie ,jak ktoś ma drugą taryfę to jeszcze taniej by wyszło.
Nie opłaca się podgrzewanie ekogroszkiem ponieważ piec aby utrzymać stało palność musi zużyć około 120-150 kg węgla na miesiąc + do tego prąd do pompy i dmuchawy.
Chyba że ktoś ma duży wymiennik i czas to może rozpalać piec raz na trzy cztery dni  do nagrzania i wtedy pewnie wyjdzie taniej.

----------


## beatagl

> Ja latem wodę podgrzewam prądem.Wydaję na to około 60-80 zł na miesiąc przy trzy osobowej rodzinie ,.


Sorry ale moja szwagierka też grzeje prądem (bojler) i wychodzi im 350-400zł na miesiąc 5 osób . informacja z pierwszej ręki wiec prąd odrzuciłam już dawno

80zł za ciepłą wodę  - to brałabym w ciemno

----------


## noc

Po co jakieś solary czy pompy ciepła, przecież ekogroszkowcy twierdzą ;

agusia59
Ja a raczej mój mąż też nie chce słyszec o żadnym grzaniu gazem. Woli chodzić do pieca i podłożyć. Zresztą obecnie lubi siedziec w kotłowni (ja też)  :smile: .

Jak ktoś tak lubi węgiel, to może lepiej nie odstawiać tego latem. Objawy mogą być różne.
A poważnie.
Nadal duża część inwestorów nie liczy i nie interesuje się, co będzie tańsze przed budową. Decydują bez zastanowienia że ma być węgiel, bo tak miał ojciec, dziad i pradziad. Dziwne tylko że nie jeżdżą powozami jak pradziad.
Bezobsługowe źródła zasilania nie wymagają kominów, kotłowni, składu na opał. To kosztuje. Jeszcze przed budową wystarczy po prostu wziąć kalkulator ile kosztuje budowa całego systemu ogrzewania (materiały+robocizna). Wtedy można logicznie zdecydować. 
Moja instalacja na gaz kosztowała dużo mniej niż na ekogroszek. Różnica cen wystarczy na dobrych kilka lat opłat za gaz. Ostatni sezon grzewczy kosztował poniżej 2000zł, CO+CWU (dom 147 p.u. +antresola nad salonem). Czy za 300-400 zł na rok, jest sens zajmować się węglem, popiołem, problemami ze spalaniem (patrz wątki ekogroch+pellet). Instalację CO ustawiłem w ciągu kilkunastu dni i zapomniałem że istnieje.
Kiedy rozwój w budownictwie będzie porównywalny z rewolucją elektroniczną  :bash: .
Nie dowierzam, gdy czytam o zaawansowanych elektronicznych sterownikach domowych kotłów węglowych. Palacze spędzają całe dni na walce z ustawieniami, spiekami, nadmuchem itp. a nie poświęcą kilku godzin na policzenie prostym kalkulatorem ile to grzanie kosztuje.
Nie potrafię sobie tego wytłumaczyć!- jak to mówił Szybrocha (Ł. Górski tele2)

----------


## beatagl

Kredytobiorcy we frankach też tak mówili, że to nowość i trzeba iść z postępem czasu a nie w naszą starą, słabą złotówkę, jak ojciec i dziadek. Dziś zgrzytają zębami 
Wystarczy jeden ruch, jednego pana ze wschodu i resztę można dopisać lub dopisze się sama...

czego oczywiście nikomu i sobie nie życzę

----------


## kalaf5

Nie wierzę ze można wydać 350 400 zł na samo podgrzanie wody na miesiąc.Chyba że szwagierka ma takie rachunki na dwa miesiące razem z całą zużytą energią w całym domu.
Inaczej coś nie tak z bojlerem albo z instalacją.
wystarczy podłączyć licznik energii(kosztuje 30-40 zł ) do gniazdka bojlera i wszystko będzie jasne.

----------


## beatagl

> Nie wierzę ze można wydać 350 400 zł na samo podgrzanie wody na miesiąc.Chyba że szwagierka ma takie rachunki na dwa miesiące razem z całą zużytą energią w całym domu.
> Inaczej coś nie tak z bojlerem albo z instalacją.
> wystarczy podłączyć licznik energii(kosztuje 30-40 zł ) do gniazdka bojlera i wszystko będzie jasne.


No przynajmniej tak się zarzeka

----------


## adamfcb

> Po co jakieś solary czy pompy ciepła, przecież ekogroszkowcy twierdzą ;
> 
> agusia59
> Ja a raczej mój mąż też nie chce słyszec o żadnym grzaniu gazem. Woli chodzić do pieca i podłożyć. Zresztą obecnie lubi siedziec w kotłowni (ja też) .
> 
> Jak ktoś tak lubi węgiel, to może lepiej nie odstawiać tego latem. Objawy mogą być różne.
> A poważnie.
> Nadal duża część inwestorów nie liczy i nie interesuje się, co będzie tańsze przed budową. Decydują bez zastanowienia że ma być węgiel, bo tak miał ojciec, dziad i pradziad. Dziwne tylko że nie jeżdżą powozami jak pradziad.
> Bezobsługowe źródła zasilania nie wymagają kominów, kotłowni, składu na opał. To kosztuje. Jeszcze przed budową wystarczy po prostu wziąć kalkulator ile kosztuje budowa całego systemu ogrzewania (materiały+robocizna). Wtedy można logicznie zdecydować. 
> ...


Popieram w 100%

----------


## adamfcb

> Kredytobiorcy we frankach też tak mówili, że to nowość i trzeba iść z postępem czasu a nie w naszą starą, słabą złotówkę, jak ojciec i dziadek. Dziś zgrzytają zębami 
> Wystarczy jeden ruch, jednego pana ze wschodu i resztę można dopisać lub dopisze się sama...
> 
> czego oczywiście nikomu i sobie nie życzę


Ogrzewanie gazem to nie nowość.

----------


## bartek32

Wiesz to jeszcze nie na 100% ale jakoś nie jestem przekonany że gazem wyjdzie mnie taniej.Co do ocieplenia to na zewnątrz myślę dać 20 cm styropianu o reszcie przypuszczałem że także trzeba coś dać także zwrócę uwagę architektowi  :smile:  dzienks , co do podłogówki to chciałem w pierwszej chwili po całości,potem stwierdziłem że może w pokojach zrobię grzejniki ale wolałbym podłogówkę,choćby nawet że coś zawsze możesz wtedy postawić pod oknem.A powiedz mi jak to jest cenowo w porównaniu grzejnik/podłogówka?,słyszałem że niektórzy biorą podobnie za pomieszczenie.

----------


## kalaf5

Podgrzewacz o mocy 12kW, przy przyroście temperatury wody o 30oC, ma wydajność 5,8l/min. Standardowa wylewka prysznicowa potrzebuje ok. 5-6 litrów wody do prawidłowego funkcjonowania. Temperatura wody wlotowej do podgrzewacza wynosi latem ok. 10oC. Przy tych założeniach możemy pokusić się o obliczenie np. ile będzie kosztował nas prysznic, który będzie trwał 10 min. lub ile zapłacimy za podgrzanie 1000l wody.



Na 10 minutowy prysznic, przy powyższych założeniach zużyjemy 58 litrów wody oraz 2,04kWh energii elektrycznej. Koszt 1kWh w taryfie całodobowej G11 w Koszalinie wynosi ok. 0,60 zł brutto, czyli na 10 minutowy prysznic wydamy 1,22zł. Jeżeli jednak do podgrzania wody zastosujemy podgrzewacz jednofazowy np. EPJ.P Primus o mocy 5,5kW, którego wydajność przy przyroście temp wody o 30oC wynosi 2,7l/min, to na 10 minutowy prysznic zużyjemy 27 litrów wody oraz 0,94kWh energii za którą zapłacimy 56 groszy. Należy pamiętać, że do podgrzewaczy jednofazowych, w przypadku korzystania z prysznica, dobierana jest drobnostrumieniowa wylewka prysznicowa. Zapewnia ona komfort użytkowania przy wydajnościach ciepłej wody jakie dostarczy np. Primus o mocy 5,5kW.



Bardziej miarodajne dla wielu osób będzie jednak obliczenie kosztów podgrzania 1000 litrów wody. Latem na wlocie do podgrzewacza mamy wodę o temperaturze ok. 10oC. Optymalna temperatura wody do kąpieli wynosi ok. 38-40oC, czyli podgrzewacz powinien podgrzać wodę o 28-30oC. Wydajność podgrzewacza 21kW, przy przyroście temp wody o 30oC, wynosi 10,1l/min. Urządzenie to nagrzeje 1000 litrów wody w 99 minut czyli 1,65 godziny zużywając ok. 34,5 kWh. Prąd do podgrzania 1000l czyli 1 m3 wody będzie nas kosztował ok. 20,70 zł brutto. 

Z powyższych wyliczeń wynika, że wbrew powszechnie panującej opinii podgrzewanie wody prądem wcale nie jest drogie. Wynika to z faktu, że podgrzewacz przepływowy i jego moc dobieramy optymalnie do planowanego zapotrzebowania na ciepłą wodę. Umieszczamy go blisko punktów odbioru wody. Dzięki temu praktycznie nie mamy strat wody i energii związanej z magazynowaniem wody np. w zbiorniku i przesyłem jej na odległość. Koszty eksploatacji podgrzewacza przepływowego są niższe od kosztów za ciepłą wodę w wielu spółdzielniach mieszkaniowych.

----------


## agusia59

> Kredytobiorcy we frankach też tak mówili, że to nowość i trzeba iść z postępem czasu a nie w naszą starą, słabą złotówkę, jak ojciec i dziadek. Dziś zgrzytają zębami 
> Wystarczy jeden ruch, jednego pana ze wschodu i resztę można dopisać lub dopisze się sama...
> 
> czego oczywiście nikomu i sobie nie życzę


Dokładnie. Wszystko przez ekologie i polityke. Przeciez to tylko chodzi o interesy "TYCH WIĘKSZYCH" co zarabiają na gazie. Światem rządzi kilka osób, które dbaja o swoje interesy. Poza tym gaz nie jest aż taki bezpieczny. Często słyszy sie o wybuchach, awariach, zresztą moi sąsiedzi również mieli wybuch gazu: dom zniszczony, oni poważnie popażeni, a wszystko z instalacja było ok. Każdy zresztą ma swoje zdanie i priorytety i zrobi tak jak uważa.

----------


## agusia59

> Podgrzewacz o mocy 12kW, przy przyroście temperatury wody o 30oC, ma wydajność 5,8l/min. Standardowa wylewka prysznicowa potrzebuje ok. 5-6 litrów wody do prawidłowego funkcjonowania. Temperatura wody wlotowej do podgrzewacza wynosi latem ok. 10oC. Przy tych założeniach możemy pokusić się o obliczenie np. ile będzie kosztował nas prysznic, który będzie trwał 10 min. lub ile zapłacimy za podgrzanie 1000l wody.
> 
> 
> 
> Na 10 minutowy prysznic, przy powyższych założeniach zużyjemy 58 litrów wody oraz 2,04kWh energii elektrycznej. Koszt 1kWh w taryfie całodobowej G11 w Koszalinie wynosi ok. 0,60 zł brutto, czyli na 10 minutowy prysznic wydamy 1,22zł. Jeżeli jednak do podgrzania wody zastosujemy podgrzewacz jednofazowy np. EPJ.P Primus o mocy 5,5kW, którego wydajność przy przyroście temp wody o 30oC wynosi 2,7l/min, to na 10 minutowy prysznic zużyjemy 27 litrów wody oraz 0,94kWh energii za którą zapłacimy 56 groszy. Należy pamiętać, że do podgrzewaczy jednofazowych, w przypadku korzystania z prysznica, dobierana jest drobnostrumieniowa wylewka prysznicowa. Zapewnia ona komfort użytkowania przy wydajnościach ciepłej wody jakie dostarczy np. Primus o mocy 5,5kW.
> 
> 
> 
> Bardziej miarodajne dla wielu osób będzie jednak obliczenie kosztów podgrzania 1000 litrów wody. Latem na wlocie do podgrzewacza mamy wodę o temperaturze ok. 10oC. Optymalna temperatura wody do kąpieli wynosi ok. 38-40oC, czyli podgrzewacz powinien podgrzać wodę o 28-30oC. Wydajność podgrzewacza 21kW, przy przyroście temp wody o 30oC, wynosi 10,1l/min. Urządzenie to nagrzeje 1000 litrów wody w 99 minut czyli 1,65 godziny zużywając ok. 34,5 kWh. Prąd do podgrzania 1000l czyli 1 m3 wody będzie nas kosztował ok. 20,70 zł brutto. 
> ...


Mam obecnie taki w kuchni i nie wydaje mi się, ze rachunki sa jakoś wyższe przez niego, aczkolwiek do podgrzewania wody do kapieli róznica byłaby znaczna na rachunku.

----------


## noc

Mając podłogówkę po całości jako GZ, w każdej chwili mogę zmienić źródło zasilania. Pompa ciepła czy nawet pellet (ekogroch) z buforem nie będzie problemem. Wyrzucam kocioł gazowy za 4000 tys. i po problemie. Z grzejnikami i kominami, czy nawet kocioł węglowy z podajnikiem to inna bajka. Większa kasa wyrzucona w błoto.
Bartek32, nie powinieneś mieć przekonania nie znając kosztów. Już pisałem wyżej. Weź w rękę kalkulator na kilka godzin, policz koszty instalacji na paliwa które bierzesz pod uwagę i samo wyjdzie co masz robić.
Podłogówka i grzejniki to bardzo zbliżone koszty. Inaczej jest z kotłownią i armaturą. Np. kocioł gazowy z zasobnikiem CWU (umnie Junkers Cerapur Smart 14-3), to koszt dużo niższy niż kocioł na ekogroch+zasobnik+bufor+komin i reszta armatury niepotrzebnej do gazu.
Mieszając podłogówkę z grzejnikami podrożysz koszty instalacji i prawdopodobnie dołączysz do 90% inwestorów piszących że następnym razem zrobilyby 100% podłogówki.

----------


## bartek32

Cenne rady,zastosuję się  :smile: ,ale do tego pelletu i tak musisz mieć komin,przecież to piec jak inne,nie prawda?Rozważałem też pompę ciepła ale nikt ze znajomych tego nie ma a boję się wchodzić w coś co znam tylko z folderów.

----------


## noc

Jeśli ktoś uważa że górnicy kopią węgiel dla naszego dobra to jest naiwny. Pelletu również nie produkują by nam "maluczkim" żyło się lepiej. W każdej produkcji czy usługach, ktoś ma jakieś interesy. Jeśli zaczniemy ogrzewać zbieranym chrustem, możemy poczuć się wolni, niewykorzystywani przez kogoś. Czy o to chodzi?
Czy gaz jest bezpieczny? Zależy od urządzeń i użytkowania. 
A czy węgiel jest? Także zależy od urządzeń i użytkowania. Np. brat przy nieostrożnym rozpalaniu poparzył się dotkliwie. Mojemu sąsiadowi spłonęła prawie nowa (2letnia) chata, od pożaru komina. Przykłady można mnożyć. 
Oczywiście jeden zrobi jak uważa na czuja lub widzimisię. Inny przemyśli, policzy i zastosuje to co ekonomiczne-komfortowe. 
W nowych domach jest to proste lecz wymaga wyliczenia. Wykonać OZC, policzyć koszt paliw na ogrzanie, policzyć koszt instalacji i wynik będzie jasny. Do tego jeszcze warto wziąć pod uwagę komfort. Jeśli ktoś lubi czas spędzać w kotłowni to jego wybór. Jeśli natomiast woli inne zajęcia, montuje system bezobsługowy i zapomina o istnieniu instalacji CO.
Co do komina to oczywiście do pelletu jest potrzebny. W moim PG właśnie zabiera niepotrzebnie miejsce, dałem się omamić w chwili słabości "na wszelki wypadek" Całoroczne palenie w kotle ekogroszkiem uważam że nie jest warte 300-400 zł oszczędności. 
Jak "CI WIELCY" podniosą cenę gazu trzykrotnie, to przerzucę się na pompę ciepła lub pellet.
Na razie nie będę "wędził " sąsiadów.

----------


## adamfcb

Bartek, naprawdę nikt niechce cię naciągnąć, ważne żebyś wybrał świadomie.Może gaz wyjdzie cie troszke drożej ale niewiele a za to jaki komfort. Mowisz tez ze myslales o pompie ciepla? Ja tez myslalem ale niebylo mnie stac na nia, 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...z%C4%99dna-%29
przejrzyj ten dziennik budowy, spora kopalnia wiedzy, ona ma pompe ciepla. Masz watpliwosci napisz na priv do niego i popytaj.

----------


## Liwko

> Witam,co sądzicie o takim zestawie (do domu 70m2) piec na ekogroszek,np. podłogówka oprócz pokoi albo podłogówka po całości,sam nie wiem jak lepiej,ma ktoś może taki zestaw?,jakby to się zachowywało przy panelach podłogowych,czy długo się nagrzewa w stosunku do grzejnika,jak się sprawuje taki piec przy podłogówce?,Poza sezonem pomyślałem  o solarach,u nas zestaw z dofinansowaniem to 4 tyś. zł.,w razie braku słońca przez kilka dni,rozpalę w piecu i nagrzeję  zbiornik z CWU (taki z 300 litrów)
> 
>  Proszę o konkretne rady potwierdzone posiadaniem danych rozwiązań a teoretykom,którzy tylko oczytali się folderów dziękuję.


NIE!!!  :bash: 

Do takiego domu kazdy kocioł będzie przewymiarowany, każdy! Nawet jak otworzysz poddasze. No chyba że planujesz dać 5cm styropianu, 10 wełny i okna z jedną szybą. 
Po pierwsze zrób obliczenia OZC!
Po drugie zrób podłogówkę po całości!
Po trzecie policz sobie ile będzie cię kosztował m2 domu i policz sobie m2 kotłowni. Przy tak małym domu marnować m2 na kotłownie to moim zdaniem głupota! Do tego dolicz sobie cenę komina z obróbką. Do tego dolicz kocioł i całą armaturę. Ile ci wyszło? Moim zdaniem lekko licząc minimum 20tyś. Ale to jeszcze nie wszystko, przecież myślisz o solarach, więc dołóżmy jeszcze dychę. To jest tani system grzewczy dla twojego domu? Nie. Jest nie dość że drogi, to jeszcze upierdliwy. I tu po raz kolejny wyliczanka. Kup, przywieź, zwal, załaduj, rozpal, ustaw, wyczyść, wywieź... O czymś zapomniałem? 
Policz OZC, wyjdzie czarno na białym ile będą cię kosztowały rocznie poszczególne nosniki energii.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wole latać z workami z groszkiem niż płacić gazowni grube tysiące za gaz !!!!. Przyjaciel po pierwszym sezonie grzania gazem, kupił kocioł na paliwa stałe. Może to i troszkę uciążliwe ale o wiele tańsze . Ja osobiści mam podajnik to latania z groszkiem nie ma !!!!


A czy zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę,że 1kWh z ekogroszku przy optymalnych ustawieniach i u doświadczonego palacza to 0,16zl a 1kWh z gazu ziemnego przy kondensacie to 0,22zl czyli różnica 8 groszy ?
W Twoim przypadku jak by się to przekladalo na rachunki za ogrzewanie ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Dlaczego nieporozumienie?,rozwiń swą myśl.....,skoro ludzie ogrzewają 100 metrowe domy i są zadowoleni to dlaczego ja mam nie być?,ten dom ma jeszcze poddasze do wykończenia ale w chwili obecnej żeby zamieszkać nie muszę tego robić,mogę to zrobić później już na spokojnie i co wtedy,będę musiał za parę lat kupić nowy,mocniejszy piec?,szczerze nie wiem kiedy zrobię górę bo na razie się nie śpieszy ale w planach jest.A co do prądu nie znam osoby,która ogrzewa w całości nim dom,mało jest chyba takich szaleńców,może w nowoczesnym,pasywnym domu z rekuperatorem opłacałoby się takie rozwiązanie ale w zwykłym murowanym nie mam zamiaru testować czegoś takiego na sobie,jest to dla mnie wręcz przerażające. Dom ma dokładnie 74 m2 + 17,5 m2 garaż.


Masakra,ty umiesz liczyć i myśleć ?
Ile dom 74m2 będzie tracił energii cieplej,którą ty musisz tylko uzupełnić ?
W nowych domach ekogroszek to nieporozumienie.

----------


## shl

Tak dla węgla spalonego w wysokiej temp. w ocieplonych prawidłowo! domach z buforem w okresie zimowym.
Ocieplony super bojler Niemiecki i fajny prosty , sprawny piec dla CWU latem.

----------


## Liwko

> Tak dla węgla w  małych domach z buforem.


Po pierwsze po co?
Po drugie ile procent małego domu zabierze kotłownia, skład węgla i bufor?
A po trzecie za ile to wszystko?

----------


## imrahil

> Tak dla węgla spalonego w wysokiej temp. w ocieplonych prawidłowo! domach z buforem w okresie zimowym.
> Ocieplony super bojler Niemiecki i fajny prosty , sprawny piec dla CWU latem.


a gdzie rachunek ekonomiczny? jak duży ten bufor? ile zajmie miejsca? gdzie skład opału? w małym domu każdy 1 m2 kosztuje więcej niż w dużym domu. warto też zajrzeć do działu Ogrzewanie tu na forum. co roku loteria z węglem - raz jeden dobry, raz inny, itd. zerwane zawleczki, spieki itd. do wygrzewania domu węgiel A, do ogrzewania w okresach przejściowych węgiel B, przy silnych mrozach węgiel C, ale zawsze "kup 5 worków na próbę". potem siedź w kotłowni i kombinuj przy sterowniku, rób zdjęcia popiołom itd.

a wg mnie - zaizoluj lepiej dom, zainwestuj w dobre okna i drzwi, zadbaj o szczegóły i zrób wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła, weź prąd dwutaryfowy, kocioł elektryczny i bojler elektryczny - przy 70 m2 to wystarczy. przy tak małym domu da się to wszystko zrobić w koszcie kotłowni węglowej z kominem. do tego ewentualnie jakiś klimatyzator, żeby dostać pozwolenie na budowę (przy okazji obniży rachunki i poprawi komfort)

----------


## R&K

> Wiesz to jeszcze nie na 100% ale jakoś nie jestem przekonany że gazem wyjdzie mnie taniej.Co do ocieplenia to na zewnątrz myślę dać 20 cm styropianu o reszcie przypuszczałem że także trzeba coś dać także zwrócę uwagę architektowi  dzienks , co do podłogówki to chciałem w pierwszej chwili po całości,potem stwierdziłem że może w pokojach zrobię grzejniki ale wolałbym podłogówkę,choćby nawet że coś zawsze możesz wtedy postawić pod oknem.A powiedz mi jak to jest cenowo w porównaniu grzejnik/podłogówka?,słyszałem że niektórzy biorą podobnie za pomieszczenie.


policzmy ! pogdybajmy 
niech dom wyjdzie Ci 6l (60kWh/1m2/rok)
to za ogrzewanie potrzebujesz 60kWh*72m2= 4320 kWh
u mnie prad w taryfie nocnej kosztuje ok 18gr (Duon Sprzedac + PGE Dystrybucja) u Ciebie moze byc inaczej -policzmy po 22 gr = 950 zł roczny koszt ogrzewania - jesli nawet dom wyjdzie 80kWh/1m2 / rok to zapotrzebowanie 5760 * 0,22 = 1267 zł

CWU - ja i kilku innych forumowiczow zuzywamy ok 2000-2500 - ale sa tacy co zuzywają nawet 4000 / rodzine - domek maly wiec sadze ze wiecej jak 4 osoby dorosle w nim nie beda mieszkac - 4000 kWh to hohohoh ... jak dla mnie ... roczny koszt wody 4000*0,22 = 880 zł 

czyli w najgorszym wypadku miescisz sie w 2 tys zl z rachunkiem za caly rok z CO i CWU 

inwestycyjnie 
kable + sterowniki + boiler nawet 200l (ja mam 140l grzany  do 65*C i dla rodziny 2+2 wystarcza, glownie prysnic , ale wanne tez mamy) = 6000zł -jesli ulozysz kable sam - to zadna filozofia ,podpiecie kabli i bojlera elektyk/hydraulik
rurki + piec el + boiler - nie wiem strzelam z 10 tys - pozniej mozesz w kazdech chwli dokupic PC

gaz - ile przylac? ile instalacja , ile piec?
wegiel ? ile komin, ile kotlownia ? i jeszcze brod i czas spedzony w kotlowni 

jakich jeszcze potrzebujesz argumentow?

----------


## moniss

*bartek32*, tak jak chłopaki piszą. Weź kalkulator i przelicz ile wyniesie Cię zakup kotła ekogroszkowego wraz z oprzyrządowaniem + bojler, a ile przyłącze gazu, kocioł gazowy, ile PC, podłogówka(zwykle do 80zł/m2 z materiałem) lub grzejniki, ewentualnie ile wyniosą małe elektryczne bojlerki podszafkowe, ile kable grzejne itp. 
Gdy będziesz miał już takie zestawienie, to policz ile w twoim regionie kosztuje węgiel, gaz, prąd (jakie są taryfy). 

Tutaj z grubsza możesz przeliczyć ile będzie "palił" Twój dom: 
http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/

----------


## Rotan

Kompletnie nie rozumiem tej waszej "ewangelizacji".
Jak ktoś po lekturze forum dalej tkwi w swoich błędnych przekonaniach, to jego problem.
Pomóc można tylko komuś, kto oczekuje pomocy.

Bartek, mam propozycję: Dom wybuduj z opon i gliny, zamiast okien wklej papier (Japońce tak mają do dzisiaj).
Po środku chaty ulep palenisko a nad nim w strzesze zostaw otwór.
Będzie zajefajnie!

Sorry za offtopic, nie mogłem się powstrzymać. :big tongue:  :bye:

----------


## surgi22

EEEE tam duży namiot rozbić-  wyjdzie i szybciej i taniej.  :roll eyes:

----------


## bartek32

Arturo72 weź się nie unoś a jak Ci nie pasi to nic nie pisz,po to jest forum,że jak nie wiem to pytam i widzę że jest kilka pomocnych osób,którym już dziękuję że powoli uświadamiają mi za i przeciw  :smile: .
Fakt że trzeba budować komin to już na starcie podnosi koszty,napisałem do asolta i czekam na odp.A co jeśli zdecydowałbym się na gaz to jaki kocioł polecacie,kondensat czy z zamkniętą komorą spalania?,z jakimś zasobnikiem czy nie?,w sezonie letnim to chyba taki zasobnik bez sensu no bo mniej potrzeba ciepłej wody i bez sensu żeby kocioł utrzymywał w nim cały czas temp,nie wiem czy dobrze myślę ale liczę że pomożecie  :smile:  a czy dobrze mi się wydaje czy jestem w błędzie że jeśli taka podłogówka jest instalacją nisko temp. to trzeba zużyć mniej energii to ogrzania domu niż zwykłym kaloryferem?,tylko z drugiej strony jest tam chyba więcej wody więc może się to równoważyć...

----------


## bartek32

Rotan i surgi22   boki zrywam.....śmieszne w h.j...

----------


## imrahil

> a czy dobrze mi się wydaje czy jestem w błędzie że jeśli taka podłogówka jest instalacją nisko temp. to trzeba zużyć mniej energii to ogrzania domu niż zwykłym kaloryferem?,tylko z drugiej strony jest tam chyba więcej wody więc może się to równoważyć...


generalnie to do domu trzeba dostarczyć tyle samo energii cieplnej, nieważne czy kaloryferem czy podłogówką. oszczędności przy podłogówce mogą się brać z faktu, że (przynajmniej teoretycznie) można utrzymywać niższą temperaturę w domu przy takim samym komforcie cieplnym, bo jest bardziej komfortowy rozkład temperatur w pomieszczeniu niż przy kaloryferach.

ale podążaj tą drogą - podłogówka pozwoli Ci w przyszłości podłączyć cokolwiek, jej niska temperatura zasilania pozwala na wydajniejszą pracę różnych urządzeń grzewczych, a np. przy stosowaniu bufora na zmniejszenie jego wymaganej pojemności

----------


## Rotan

> Rotan i surgi22   boki zrywam.....śmieszne w h.j...


Zrywaj. Byle konstruktywnie!!!  :popcorn:

----------


## bartek32

Wszedłem na stronę cieplowlasciwe.pl i policzyłem sobie w przybliżeniu co i jak i wyszło mi gazem 1300 zł za sezon grzewczy a gdybym dołożył wentylację z odzyskiem ciepła to wyszło 1100 zł.Jeśli byłyby to wartości zbliżone do rzeczywistych to zamiast budować komin robię wentylację i to byłoby dla mnie zadawalające.

----------


## bartek32

Rotan , nie wiem czego tu szukasz skoro nie chcesz mi pomóc,nie znam się dlatego potrzebuję pomocy a nie żeby się ktoś naśmiewał.Jesteś cwaniak bo może się na tym znasz,może już zbudowałeś swój dom i masz to za sobą,nie wiem i mam to w d..ie...

----------


## imrahil

> Wszedłem na stronę cieplowlasciwe.pl i policzyłem sobie w przybliżeniu co i jak i wyszło mi gazem 1300 zł za sezon grzewczy a gdybym dołożył wentylację z odzyskiem ciepła to wyszło 1100 zł.Jeśli byłyby to wartości zbliżone do rzeczywistych to zamiast budować komin robię wentylację i to byłoby dla mnie zadawalające.


teraz o wiele lepiej  :smile: . zrób jeszcze profesjonalne OZC, kosztuje kilkaset zł, a będziesz mógł być bardziej pewien wyników

----------


## jajmar

> Fakt że trzeba budować komin to już na starcie podnosi koszty,napisałem do asolta i czekam na odp.A co jeśli zdecydowałbym się na gaz to jaki kocioł polecacie,kondensat czy z zamkniętą komorą spalania?,z jakimś zasobnikiem czy nie?,w sezonie letnim to chyba taki zasobnik bez sensu no bo mniej potrzeba ciepłej wody i bez sensu żeby kocioł utrzymywał w nim cały czas temp,nie wiem czy dobrze myślę ale liczę że pomożecie  a czy dobrze mi się wydaje czy jestem w błędzie że jeśli taka podłogówka jest instalacją nisko temp. to trzeba zużyć mniej energii to ogrzania domu niż zwykłym kaloryferem?,tylko z drugiej strony jest tam chyba więcej wody więc może się to równoważyć...


Licz licz, węgiel czy groszek to też kotłownia ~ 10m2 , skład opału kolejne metry a kocioł gazowy to możesz nawet w łazience powiesić. Powiedzmy ze potrzebujesz na to 2m2, lub pomieszczenie takie 4-5m2 na kocioł rozdzielacze mieszacze, zasobnik. Kążdy metr domu to są tysiące złotych. Mysle że budynek musi jakieś 15 m2 większy dla groszku, 15x~1800zł/m2(niski standart) =27tyś w kieszeni. 
Co wybrać jak chodzi o gaz? Zdecydowanie kondensat (ma zamknięta komorę spalania) i do tego zasobnik i dobre sterownie. Dlaczego kondensat ? Bo ma najlepszy wynik jeżeli chodzi o efektywność grzania do ~60 stopni kotły maja 105-108% (odzyska ciepła ze spalin)  . kocioł na groch będzie miał ~60-70% czyli tyle ciepła idzie w komin. Do tego grzanie wody w kotle na groch do tempatury 25 stopnie jest szalenie trudne musisz grzać do 50-80 i mieszać z powrotem. Przy Twoich powierzchniach przegrzejesz ten dom. A kocioł gazowy jak potrzebuje 25 - to tyle grzeje ma czujniki i reguluje płomień.

----------


## moniss

> Wszedłem na stronę cieplowlasciwe.pl i policzyłem sobie w przybliżeniu co i jak i wyszło mi gazem 1300 zł za sezon grzewczy a gdybym dołożył wentylację z odzyskiem ciepła to wyszło 1100 zł.Jeśli byłyby to wartości zbliżone do rzeczywistych to zamiast budować komin robię wentylację i to byłoby dla mnie zadawalające.


A jak wyszło dla innych systemów ogrzewania?

Gaz  ziemny
Tutaj musisz:
- dowiedzieć się ile wynosi koszt przyłącza wraz z projektem (czy będzie to 1tys, czy może 6)
- wybrać rodzaj kotła: jedno czy dwufunkcyjny,  kondensacyjny czy zwykły, z otwartą czy zamkniętą komorą spalania, ze zbiorikiem na CWU czy przepływowy
W domu, w którym obecnie mieszkam jest zwykły kocioł dwufunkcyjny z przepływowym ogrzewaniem wody. Ma otwartą komorę spalania, dlatego znajduje się w nieogrzewanej piwnicy, gdzie dostarczane jest powietrze z zewnątrz. Gdy temperatura spada ponizej 10stopni, włącza sie automatyczne podgrzewanie wody (antyzamrożeniowe), co oczywiście generuje dodatkowe zużycie gazu. Poza tym, ze względu na jego ddalenie od punktów poboru CWU, długi jest czas oczekiwania na wodę o odpowiedniej temperaturze. Rozwiązaliśmy to montując elektryczne bojlerki podszafkowe pod umywalkami/zlewem, a gazem podgrzewana jest  tylko woda do kąpieli.

Kocioł z zamkniętą komorą spalania mógłby wisieć w łazience czy kuchni a zamiast tradycyjnego komina mógłby mieć krótki, dwuścienny komin (którym pobiera także powietrze) przechodzący na zewnątrz przez ścianę. 

Koszty: 
Koszt kotła zależny jest od modelu jaki wybierzesz, przy czym kodensacyjne są droższe, ale też bardziej wydajne.
Koszt paliwa zależny jest nie tylko od ceny m3, ale też od taryfy gazowej W1- W3. 
W1 (pobór do 300m3 gazu) ma najwyższą cenę za m3 gazu, ale też najniższy abonament (ok.10-12zł/). 
W2 ( pobór 300-1200 m3) ma nieco niższą cenę m3 ale wyższy abonament (ok.20-22zł/miesiąc). 
W3 (pobór powyzej 1200m3 gazu), to najniższa cena m3, ale też najwyższy abonament (ok.55- 60zł/miesiąc)

Jako, że w tym małym domku (65m2) kocioł gazowy miał grzać wodę CWU i CO, to na starcie znależliśmy się w taryfie W2, ale po pierwszych dwóch jesiennych miesiącach grzania, zamontowaliśmy klimatyzator z funkcja grzania oraz zmieniliśmy licznik energii elektrycznej na dwutaryfowy. Zimą dokupiliśmy kolejny klimatyzator. Oba grzeją wyłącznie w taniej taryfie (12godzin na dobę), a ogrzewanie gazowe włącza się w drooższej taryfie energetycznej, gdy temperatura zewnętrzna jest minusowa. Dom jest stary i tylko parter ocieplony jest 10cm styropianu (oraz wystająca ponad ziemię część piwnicy). Od kilku lat jesteśmy w gazowej taryfie W1. 
Rachunki za sezon 2012/2013  (normalniejsza zima niż ostatnia)
- prąd do ogrzewania 760zł 
- gaz C0 + CWU do prysznica 217zł

----------


## Rotan

> Witam,co sądzicie o takim zestawie (do domu 70m2) piec na ekogroszek,np. podłogówka oprócz pokoi albo podłogówka po całości,sam nie wiem jak lepiej,ma ktoś może taki zestaw?,jakby to się zachowywało przy panelach podłogowych,czy długo się nagrzewa w stosunku do grzejnika,jak się sprawuje taki piec przy podłogówce?,Poza sezonem pomyślałem  o solarach,u nas zestaw z dofinansowaniem to 4 tyś. zł.,w razie braku słońca przez kilka dni,rozpalę w piecu i nagrzeję  zbiornik z CWU (taki z 300 litrów)
> Proszę o konkretne rady potwierdzone posiadaniem danych rozwiązań a teoretykom,którzy tylko oczytali się folderów dziękuję.


Wpisz w wyszukiwarkę "podłogówka" i poczytaj.
Wpisz w wyszukiwarkę "kolektory słoneczne", "kolektory słoneczne opłacalność", "solary" albo "panele słoneczne"
Czytaj, czytaj i zadawaj pytania w odpowiednich działach.
Do tych teoretyków dodaj jeszcze naganiaczy, sprzedawców, producentów i instalatorów konkretnych urządzeń/rozwiązań.





> Myślałem o pompie ciepła ale dla mnie jest to technologia nie sprawdzona,chodzi mi o to że nie spotkałem się z nikim kto ma coś takiego i nie znam tematu namacalnie ani nie mam żadnej opinii potwierdzonej przez kogoś wiarygodnego więc chyba wolałbym solary bo sporo znajomych i sąsiadów je posiada,dobra cena,przez 10 lat cię nic nie interesuje,wymieniają glikol a potem to kto wie co będzie,może się coś innego wymyśli albo zmieni na wydajniejsze.
> A powiedz mi tak pokrótce jak to masz zrobione,jaki duży masz zbiornik CWU,chodzi mi o to że podłogówka to ogrzewanie niskotemperaturowe więc masz jakiś mieszacz żeby nie poszła za ciepła woda czy może jakieś zawory termostatyczne?,czy jest coś czego żałujesz albo zrobiłabyś inaczej i jakiej firmy masz piec i czy jesteś z niego zadowolona?


Jest cały dział o pompach ciepła.
Reszta jak wyżej.




> W chwili obecnej tu gdzie mieszkam mam zwykły piec tzw. na wszystko i chodzę do niego co chwilę bo jest dość mały ale daje radę i jeśli o to chodzi to dla mnie nie problem,więc jak zasypię podajnik raz w tygodniu to korona mi z głowy nie spadnie ,aż tyle roboty nie ma,a gazu nie będę ciągnął,choć myślałem nad piecem pulsacyjnym że niby bardzo oszczędny ale nie za wiele się tu dowiedziałem bo tylko przechwalają się goście ile to ich pomontowali i jakie to one są oszczędne.Nie wiem czy warto inwestować w tak drogi kocioł,tzn czy przez swą rzekomą oszczędność jest warty tej ceny i ile tak naprawdę będzie mnie potem kosztowało ogrzewanie.Ogólnie prądu się boję bo jak wykończę górę to mnie to zje albo nawet wcześniej,gaz....sam nie wiem jak to z tym gazem,jedni od niego uciekają inni polecają.Nie wiem do kogo się udać kto obliczyłby mi jakby to wyszło z różnymi źródłami energii.Skupiłem się na piecu na ekogroszek bo i węglem i zwykłym drewnem tam zapalę w razie potrzeby,więc mam troszkę większe pole do popisu....


Polecam kolege asolt'a.
Obyś nie rozszerzył pola na śmieci!




> W chwili obecnej trwają zabawy z architektem,adaptacja projektu itp. tak więc dopiero początek a ze wszystkim bawię się już od połowy zeszłego roku,przepisanie działki,podział, w międzyczasie wyszły komplikacje bo przy jednej działce bo 2 ary widniały jeszcze na prababcię a nie na babcię,chodzenia,załatwiania,sąd,normalnie masakra...może koło maja wbiję łopatę i dopiero się zacznie rwanie włosów 
> A co do kotła i jeśli chodzi Ci o to że będzie że tak powiem,przewymiarowany jak na taki metraż to dojdzie jeszcze góra a taki piec to przecież pewnie inwestycja na co najmniej 10-15 lat.Nie przeraża mnie mnie chodzenie co jakiś czas dorzucić kilka worków,ubrudzić się nie boję......myślę,czytam ale w chwili obecnej obstaje przy tym


Czym więcej przeczytasz (zdobędziesz wiedzy), tym będzie ci łatwiej.
Mam nadzieję że się wyleczysz z kotła, ale przewymiarowanie skończy się zniszczeniem kotła po 4-5ciu latach.




> Wiesz to jeszcze nie na 100% ale jakoś nie jestem przekonany że gazem wyjdzie mnie taniej.Co do ocieplenia to na zewnątrz myślę dać 20 cm styropianu o reszcie przypuszczałem że także trzeba coś dać także zwrócę uwagę architektowi  dzienks , co do podłogówki to chciałem w pierwszej chwili po całości,potem stwierdziłem że może w pokojach zrobię grzejniki ale wolałbym podłogówkę,choćby nawet że coś zawsze możesz wtedy postawić pod oknem.A powiedz mi jak to jest cenowo w porównaniu grzejnik/podłogówka?,słyszałem że niektórzy biorą podobnie za pomieszczenie.


Znowu czytać,czytać i pytać.




> Cenne rady,zastosuję się ,ale do tego pelletu i tak musisz mieć komin,przecież to piec jak inne,nie prawda?Rozważałem też pompę ciepła ale nikt ze znajomych tego nie ma a boję się wchodzić w coś co znam tylko z folderów.


Dział o PC.




> Rotan i surgi22   boki zrywam.....śmieszne w h.j...


Nie będzie ci do śmiechu jak post factum się zorientujesz jakiego "babola" postawiłeś.




> Rotan , nie wiem czego tu szukasz skoro nie chcesz mi pomóc,nie znam się dlatego potrzebuję pomocy a nie żeby się ktoś naśmiewał.Jesteś cwaniak bo może się na tym znasz,może już zbudowałeś swój dom i masz to za sobą,nie wiem i mam to w d..ie...


Nie odwdzięczę się epitetem, choć kilka ciśnie mi się na usta.

Powodzenia.

----------


## noc

moniss, po co Ci ten gaz? 
Prawdopodobnie  grzanie wszystkiego prądem będzie tańsze.

----------


## moniss

> moniss, po co Ci ten gaz? 
>  Prawdopodobnie  grzanie wszystkiego prądem będzie tańsze.


Stan zastany, po prostu. Poza tym chałupek nie nasz,  tylko wynajmowany. 
 W moim własnym domu gazu nie będzie (o czym wiedziałam jeszcze przed przystąpieniem do jego projektowania).

----------


## bartek32

Rotan ale ciężko odróżnić sprzedawców,naganiaczy i resztę tych,którzy siedzą tylko w jednym temacie i za wszelka cenę będą to chcieli wcisnąć mimo że będzie to nawet mało opłacalne....byle zarobić.Widzisz,myślałem o jednym a koledzy powoli otwierają mi oczy,choćby na start prosty program,który wstępnie obliczył mi pewne wartości.Zwróciłem się z pomocą do kolegi asolta jak polecaliście i czekam na odzew.Muszę się jeszcze zorientować ile wyniosłaby wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepła,taka średniej klasy.Kosztem już niewielkiej kotłowni mógłbym powiększyć troszkę łazienkę.
Dlatego uważam że warto zadawać pytania mimo to że dla kogoś jest to oczywiste i proszę z tego miejsca o wyrozumiałość  :smile:

----------


## bartek32

moniss  ekogroszek podobnie a prądem 2100 zł

----------


## Arturo72

> Rotan ale ciężko odróżnić sprzedawców,naganiaczy i resztę tych,którzy siedzą tylko w jednym temacie i za wszelka cenę będą to chcieli wcisnąć mimo że będzie to nawet mało opłacalne....byle zarobić.


Ale masz swój własny rozum ? To go użyj a nie narzekaj bo sam pisałeś,ze wszyscy grzeją syfem i są zadowoleni.
Są zadowoleni bo nie mają pojęcia,ze są tańsze i bardziej cywilizowane źródła ciepła np.prąd.
Piszesz,że prąd o bzdura.Mylisz się.Najtańsza inwestycja bo tylko 2,5tys.zł a rachunki ? W twoim domu o nie bym się nie martwił,zejdziesz nisko z zapotrzebowaniem i wyjdzie taniej niż ekosyf.
Ja grzeje dom 118m2 pompą ale gdybym grzał prądem na ogrzewanie zużylbym 5700kWh czyli jakieś 1600zł i t przy inwestycji 2,5tys.zł
Także niech inni dalej piszą w domach 100m2 z ekosyfem,że są zadowoleni...

Czy wiesz,że 1kWh z prądu może być tańsza niż 1kWh z gazu ziemnego ?
Nie ? To orientuj sie.

----------


## moniss

> moniss  ekogroszek podobnie a prądem 2100 zł


Przy prądzie masz kilka opcji grzania: 
1. 
- elektryczne piece akumulacyjne
- kable grzewcze w podłodze lub ścianach
- kocioł elektryczny np. Kospel (możesz podłączyć tak grzejniki jak i wodną podłogówkę)
- zwykłe grzejniki elektryczne
- pompa ciepła np. powietrze-woda (cenę prądu dzielisz jeszcze przez COP pompy ciepła)
- klimatyzatory z funkcją grzania (działanie jak PC)

2.
- grzejesz w taryfie G11 (czy na _ciepło właściwie_ miałeś wpisaną cenę prądu z tej taryfy?)
 - grzejesz w jednej z taryf G12 lub w G13 (zalecane przy ogrzewaniu akumulacyjnym np. elektrycznych piecach akumulacyjnych oraz ogrzewaniu podłogowym) 


EDIT:
Poszukałam z czystej ciekawości ile kosztuje przyłącze gazowe. 
 W zależności od regionu ok. 1500-1800zł do 15m przyłącza, a za każdy dodatkowy metr ok. 60-70zł. Plus projekt i skrzynka gazowa. 

Przykładowe koszty:

----------


## Rotan

> Rotan ale ciężko odróżnić sprzedawców,naganiaczy i resztę tych,którzy siedzą tylko w jednym temacie i za wszelka cenę będą to chcieli wcisnąć mimo że będzie to nawet mało opłacalne....byle zarobić.Widzisz,myślałem o jednym a koledzy powoli otwierają mi oczy,choćby na start prosty program,który wstępnie obliczył mi pewne wartości.Zwróciłem się z pomocą do kolegi asolta jak polecaliście i czekam na odzew.Muszę się jeszcze zorientować ile wyniosłaby wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepła,taka średniej klasy.Kosztem już niewielkiej kotłowni mógłbym powiększyć troszkę łazienkę.
> Dlatego uważam że warto zadawać pytania mimo to że dla kogoś jest to oczywiste i proszę z tego miejsca o wyrozumiałość


Kto pyta nie błądzi. Ponoć. Ja bym nie wierzył we wszystko co mi ludzie podpowiedzą. Dlatego polecam opcję "szukaj" .Dziw bierze, że jeszcze nie wpadli tu sprzedawcy kotłów różnej maści, bić się z pompiarzami i gazownikami. :ohmy:  .
. Asolt nie dość że obliczy OZC, to powie jaką optymalne zastosować izolację i wiele innych ciekawych rzeczy. (Pytaj go o wszystko, wykorzystaj do cna  :wink:  )
Co do WM to nie tylko oszczędności na ogrzewaniu, ale przede wszystkim  zdrowie i komfort. Wierz mi, teraz od razu, po przekroczeniu progu, czuję jaką kto ma wentylację w domu. Prawdopodobnie nie ma szans aby wybudować sobie optymalny dom. Zawsze jakiś szczegół się przeoczy, czegoś nie dopilnuje itp.
 Z tego powodu inwestor musi poświęcić dużo czasu na poznanie technologii, rozwiązań i możliwości wynikających z ich zastosowania, przed pójściem do architekta, nie mówiąc o wbiciu pierwszej łopaty w ziemię.

 Ja mam już dwa domy za sobą i remont generalny z rozbudową dużego mieszkania w kamienicy, a z zawodu jestem muzykiem. Gdybym miał budować jeszcze raz, zdecydowałbym się na jeszcze inne rozwiązania niż dotychczas. Ale pewne rzeczy są ponadczasowe dla mnie: dom parterowy, mega ocieplany, z OP100% i z WM.  Co do materiałów i technologii to warto śledzić co nowego pojawia się na rynku.

 Jeżeli masz trochę zdolności manualno-technicznych, to polecam zrobić parę rzeczy własnoręcznie, a zaoszczędzone pieniądze zainwestować np. w lepsze ocieplenie.

 Najważniejszym jednak  jest wiedzieć co się chce i jak to osiągnąć. Budowa domu, dla zwykłego Kowalskiego, to poważne wyzwanie finansowe i popełnianie błędów (czyli z braku rozeznania, pozwalanie na nie)  to duży krok do nerwicy i frustracji.

 Jeszcze raz powodzenia.

----------


## Rotan

> Przy prądzie masz kilka opcji grzania: 
> 1. 
> - elektryczne piece akumulacyjne
> - kable grzewcze w podłodze lub ścianach
> - kocioł elektryczny np. Kospel (możesz podłączyć tak grzejniki jak i wodną podłogówkę)
> - zwykłe grzejniki elektryczne
> - pompa ciepła np. powietrze-woda (cenę prądu dzielisz jeszcze przez COP pompy ciepła)
> - klimatyzatory z funkcją grzania (działanie jak PC)
> 
> ...



Czemu pominąłeś najlepszy ze sposobów grzania prądem?
Czyli bufor usytuowany w centralnej części domu, z grzałkami el., Ładowany w taniej taryfie.
.

----------


## moniss

> Czemu pominąłeś najlepszy ze sposobów grzania prądem?
> Czyli bufor usytuowany w centralnej części domu, z grzałkami el., Ładowany w taniej taryfie.
> .


Bo w taniej taryfie wolę ładować w beton w podłodze niż w wodę w zbiorniku. 
Aby miało to jako taki sens, to zbiornik musiałby mieć z tysiąc litrów. A taki zbiornik:
1. drogi
2.  zajmuje sporo miejsca (zbiornik CWU 200L to już ok.65 średnicy i 150cm wyskości - dziś akurat oglądałam. Były też większe 350-500, które juz mają pewen _poważny_ gabaryt)

 Kiedyś mój TŻ policzył czy warto zainteresować się takim buforem. Nie pamiętam już czy pod uwagę był brany o poj. 500 czy 1000L, ale wyszło, że o wiele lepiej jest to ciepło zakumulować w betonowej wylewce nad ogrzewaniem podłogowym.

----------


## bartek32

Słyszałem kiedyś właśnie o gościu,który wybudował 3 domy i powiedział że za każdym razem było coś coby w nich zmienił  :smile:  tak więc człowiek się uczy cały czas  :smile:

----------


## Rotan

> Bo w taniej taryfie wolę ładować w beton w podłodze niż w wodę w zbiorniku. 
> Aby miało to jako taki sens, to zbiornik musiałby mieć z tysiąc litrów. A taki zbiornik:
> 1. drogi
> 2.  zajmuje sporo miejsca (zbiornik CWU 200L to już ok.65 średnicy i 150cm wyskości - dziś akurat oglądałam. Były też większe 350-500, które juz mają pewen _poważny_ gabaryt)


 Ładowanie w beton to brak komfortu. Przy małym, DOBRZE ocieplonym domu, taki buforek mógłby prawdopodobnie być mniejszy. (Potrzebne obliczenia).
Drogi??? Droższy od: 
- elektryczne piece akumulacyjne
- kable grzewcze w podłodze lub ścianach
- kocioł elektryczny np. Kospel (możesz podłączyć tak grzejniki jak i wodną podłogówkę)
- zwykłe grzejniki elektryczne
- pompa ciepła np. powietrze-woda (cenę prądu dzielisz jeszcze przez COP pompy ciepła)
- klimatyzatory z funkcją grzania (działanie jak PC)

Z tym miejscem to już poleciałeś. :big grin:

----------


## pitersson

> Ale masz swój własny rozum ? To go użyj a nie narzekaj bo sam pisałeś,ze wszyscy grzeją syfem i są zadowoleni.
> Są zadowoleni bo nie mają pojęcia,ze są tańsze i bardziej cywilizowane źródła ciepła np.prąd.
> Piszesz,że prąd o bzdura.Mylisz się.Najtańsza inwestycja bo tylko 2,5tys.zł a rachunki ? W twoim domu o nie bym się nie martwił,zejdziesz nisko z zapotrzebowaniem i wyjdzie taniej niż ekosyf.
> Ja grzeje dom 118m2 pompą ale gdybym grzał prądem na ogrzewanie zużylbym 5700kWh czyli jakieś 1600zł i t przy inwestycji 2,5tys.zł
> Także niech inni dalej piszą w domach 100m2 z ekosyfem,że są zadowoleni...
> 
> Czy wiesz,że 1kWh z prądu może być tańsza niż 1kWh z gazu ziemnego ?
> Nie ? To orientuj sie.


Arturrrro!!! wyluzuj , cos taki nakrecony ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturrrro!!! wyluzuj , cos taki nakrecony ?


Zawsze jak mi ktoś wspomina o ekosyfie.
Mam alergię na niego.
Rozumiem raz,trudno,gość nie ma pojęcia,zatem grzecznie wyjaśniam,że błądzi strasznie,drugi raz,przeżyję,gośc uparty dalej na swoją niewiedzę,zatem już bardziej szczegółowo wyjaśniam że robi sobie kuku,ale jak za trzecim razem ten ktoś wyskakuje,że ekosyf jest super sprawa,tanie i cud malina w nowym domu to człek nie wytrzymuje.
Ale chyba w miarę z kulturą napisalem ?  :wink:

----------


## imrahil

> Ładowanie w beton to brak komfortu. Przy małym, DOBRZE ocieplonym domu, taki buforek mógłby prawdopodobnie być mniejszy.


dokładnie - a dzięki temu tańszy niż kocioł albo w cenie porównywalnej. w tanich godzinach ładuję podłogę + niewielki bufor. dzięki temu w godzinach popołudniowych będzie można sobie tylko włączyć pompkę i podgrzać podłogę ponownie. rosnąca temperatura przegród = wyższy komfort.

----------


## moniss

Mam te obliczenia, o których wsponinałam. Robione przez mojego TŻ dla kolegi.
Obliczenia robione były dla bufora 500L, który przechowuje 0,58kWh/K
Płyta ogrzewania podłogowego o gr. 9cm i powierzchni 120m2 akumulacyjność podłogi to 4,79 kWh/K
EDIT: 
 wyniki obliczeń




> Czemu pominąłeś najlepszy ze sposobów grzania prądem?
>  Czyli bufor usytuowany w centralnej części domu, z grzałkami el., Ładowany w taniej taryfie.


A tej mini dyskusji, by nie było, gdybyś po prostu dopisał do listy bufor grzany grzałkami, a nie zadawał mi pytanie otwarte  :smile:  
Bo pytanie od razu zmusza do myślenia, zamiast do przyznania się, że po prostu się o tym nie pomyślało  :wink:  
 Oczywiscie, ktś może dodać coś jeszcze o czym mogłam zapomnieć. 



A wracając do pierwotnego pytania *bartek32*, o ekogroszkowy kocioł + solary do grzania wody latem. 
  To byłoby pewne rozwiazanie, ale dla domu, który już posiada ogrzewanie węglowe i właściciele szukają teraz alternatywy do grzania CWU poza sezonem grzewczym, bez rozpalania w kotle.  Tak jak moi rodzice, którzy dom i wodę ogrzewaja drewnem i węglem zamontowali sobie kolektor słoneczny do starego bojlera. Bojler ten ma tylko jedną wężownicę, którą zasila naprzemiennie kolektor słoneczny i kocioł CO.  Zasilanie z CO idzie więc przez wymiennik ciepła.
Poza kolektorami słonecznymi, które pracują głównie tylko w dni słoneczne (których ostatniego lata nie było zbyt wiele), to jest jeszcze PC do CWU, są elekryczne ogrzewacze przepływowe, elektryczne bojlerki podszafkowe, oraz nieco większe bojlery elektryczne.

----------


## agusia59

I tak z ciekawości jak im to kosztowo wychodzi?

----------


## bartek32

Arturo72 jak Ci coś nie pasuje to tu po prostu nie zaglądaj i masz po problemie,fakt może macie rację że na tak mały metraż,taki kocioł to bzdura i faktycznie gazem wychodzi podobnie i jest całkiem bez obsługowo do tego kotłownia tańsza.Takich informacji trzeba mi było,coś już wiem jeszcze dokładniejsze obliczenia i będzie git  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> I tak z ciekawości jak im to kosztowo wychodzi?


Chodzi o to ile drewna/węgla zużywają oraz prądu do pompki glikolu?  :smile:  Trudno powiedzieć, nikt tam wyliczeń nie robi.
Poza tym drewno mają często za free lub za nieduże pieniądze.

Czy ile ich to kosztowało? Ostatnio akurat wymieniali kocioł (niestety na konstrukcyjnie gorszy), bo stary padł po ok. 15 latach. 
 Z kolei sam kolektor był kupiony kilka lat temu. Do tego okazyjnie kupiona pompa Grundfos'a + rurki alupex + dwie grubości otulin + używany wymiennik z alledrogo  + sterownik _zmajstrowany_ przez przyszłego zięcia i instalacja tegoż_ _ No i oczywiście glikol (ergolid).

----------


## JTKirk

> Kto pyta nie błądzi. Ponoć. Ja bym nie wierzył we wszystko co mi ludzie podpowiedzą. Dlatego polecam opcję "szukaj" .Dziw bierze, że jeszcze nie wpadli tu sprzedawcy kotłów różnej maści, bić się z pompiarzami i gazownikami. .
> .


A ja się nie dziwię
widać, mają resztki rozsądku, żeby nie polecać kotła na węgiel do domu 70m2

----------


## beatagl

> Zawsze jak mi ktoś wspomina o ekosyfie.
> Mam alergię na niego.
> Rozumiem raz,trudno,gość nie ma pojęcia,zatem grzecznie wyjaśniam,że błądzi strasznie,drugi raz,przeżyję,gośc uparty dalej na swoją niewiedzę,zatem już bardziej szczegółowo wyjaśniam że robi sobie kuku,ale jak za trzecim razem ten ktoś wyskakuje,że ekosyf jest super sprawa,tanie i cud malina w nowym domu to człek nie wytrzymuje.
> Ale chyba w miarę z kulturą napisalem ?


Widzę, że albo wyznaje się twoją "religię" albo jest się "be"
JA mam ekogroszek i możesz mieć na mnie alergie !!! a nawet nie wytrzymać. Moje życie, moje błędy 
Nie pomyślałeś kiedyś, że ktoś może nie mieć gazu ?

I żeby było jasne, nie popieram kotła w domu 70m2

----------


## kalaf5

> Licz licz, węgiel czy groszek to też kotłownia ~ 10m2 , skład opału kolejne metry a kocioł gazowy to możesz nawet w łazience powiesić. Powiedzmy ze potrzebujesz na to 2m2, lub pomieszczenie takie 4-5m2 na kocioł rozdzielacze mieszacze, zasobnik. Kążdy metr domu to są tysiące złotych. Mysle że budynek musi jakieś 15 m2 większy dla groszku, 15x~1800zł/m2(niski standart) =27tyś w kieszeni. 
> Co wybrać jak chodzi o gaz? Zdecydowanie kondensat (ma zamknięta komorę spalania) i do tego zasobnik i dobre sterownie. Dlaczego kondensat ? Bo ma najlepszy wynik jeżeli chodzi o efektywność grzania do ~60 stopni kotły maja 105-108% (odzyska ciepła ze spalin)  . kocioł na groch będzie miał ~60-70% czyli tyle ciepła idzie w komin. Do tego grzanie wody w kotle na groch do tempatury 25 stopnie jest szalenie trudne musisz grzać do 50-80 i mieszać z powrotem. Przy Twoich powierzchniach przegrzejesz ten dom. A kocioł gazowy jak potrzebuje 25 - to tyle grzeje ma czujniki i reguluje płomień.



Ile metrów na tę kotłownie i skład opały trzeba?
Ja mam kotłownie 5metrów kwadratowych , jest tam kocioł z podajnikiem tłokowym 20kw oraz tona opału w workach (jak się kończy to domawiam) oraz zbiornik CWU 120 litrów
Miejsca jest wystarczająco ,chodzę tam raz w tygodniu do obsługi 1/2 h ,a nie po to by tańczyć

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie pomyślałeś kiedyś, że ktoś może nie mieć gazu ?
> I żeby było jasne, nie popieram kotła w domu 70m2


Ale prąd raczej masz ?
Ja mam gaz przy działce ale nie podłączyłem go do domu bo właśnie prąd mi wystarczył jako medium grzewcze  :smile: 
Nie pomyslalas o tym ? Że nawet system grzewczy na prąd jest tańszy niż system na ekogroszek ?
W moim przypadku tak właśnie było i jest.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ile metrów na tę kotłownie i skład opały trzeba?
> Ja mam kotłownie 5metrów kwadratowych


Ja nie mam kotłowni wogole bo nie mam paliwa stałego.Ile na tym oszczedzilem robiąc samą pralnie zamiast pralnie+kotłownie ?

----------


## Rotan

Ekonomia to nie wszystko. Dla mnie równie ważny jest komfort.

----------


## agusia59

Wypytałam kilku znajomych co maja nowe domy i ogrzewanie na gaz. Sa szczesliwi ze oprócz tego zdecydowali sie na kominek, bo by z torbami poszli. Za miesiac jednemu wyszło około 1500 zł za ogrzewanie plus ciepła woda na 3 osoby. Parter około 80 metrów, poddasze narazie nieuzytkowane, ale strop bardzo dobrze zaizolowany tak jak i sciany. No chyba ze ma cos z instalacja nie tak

----------


## imrahil

> ale strop bardzo dobrze zaizolowany tak jak i sciany. No chyba ze ma cos z instalacja nie tak


co oznacza, że bardzo dobrze zaizolowany?

----------


## Liwko

> Wypytałam kilku znajomych co maja nowe domy i ogrzewanie na gaz. Sa szczesliwi ze oprócz tego zdecydowali sie na kominek, bo by z torbami poszli. Za miesiac jednemu wyszło około 1500 zł za ogrzewanie plus ciepła woda na 3 osoby. Parter około 80 metrów, poddasze narazie nieuzytkowane, ale strop bardzo dobrze zaizolowany tak jak i sciany. No chyba ze ma cos z instalacja nie tak


Możliwości są dwie, albo ty kłamiesz albo oni. 1kWh z gazu to około 22gr. Czyli za 1500zł zużyli by 6818kWh czyli prawie 7m3 drewna  :big tongue: 
Proszę cię, nie pisz więcej takich bzdur!

----------


## adamfcb

> Wypytałam kilku znajomych co maja nowe domy i ogrzewanie na gaz. Sa szczesliwi ze oprócz tego zdecydowali sie na kominek, bo by z torbami poszli. Za miesiac jednemu wyszło około 1500 zł za ogrzewanie plus ciepła woda na 3 osoby. Parter około 80 metrów, poddasze narazie nieuzytkowane, ale strop bardzo dobrze zaizolowany tak jak i sciany. No chyba ze ma cos z instalacja nie tak


To nie zły dom mają i tylko 80m2 uzytkowane  :smile:  ja mam ok 120 użytkowej a od 25 października do dziś spaliłem 330m3 gazu (ok 800zl), to w 3 miesiące.

----------


## moniss

A może podali nie popatrzył dobrze i ta kwota była za 2-miesiące (w tym opłaty abonamentowe ok. 60zł/miesiąc w taryfie W3)?
Mój znajomy, który także ogrzewanie i CWU ma z gazu, mówił, że poza sezonem (czyli tylko na ciepłą wodę i opłaty) idzie my ok. 250zł/miesiąc (rodzina 5-osobowa).

----------


## Liwko

> A może podali nie popatrzył dobrze i ta kwota była za 2-miesiące (w tym opłaty abonamentowe ok. 60zł/miesiąc w taryfie W3)?
> Mój znajomy, który także ogrzewanie i CWU ma z gazu, mówił, że poza sezonem (czyli tylko na ciepłą wodę i opłaty) idzie my ok. 250zł/miesiąc (rodzina 5-osobowa).


Dalej nie wierzę, że na 80m2 poszłoby na miesiąc 3,5m3 drewna! To by musiał być kompletny durszlak.

----------


## bartek32

Mój sąsiad ma 130 m2 całości,góra pusta to kaloryfery na pół gwizdka, jak twierdzi strop i skosy dość dobrze ocieplone ale ściany tylko 10 cm styropianu i pustak porotherm,mówił że średnio około 300 zł/miesiąc,w najzimniejszy teraz miał 500 a latem to stówka z haczykiem na dwójkę

----------


## beatagl

> Ale prąd raczej masz ?
> Ja mam gaz przy działce ale nie podłączyłem go do domu bo właśnie prąd mi wystarczył jako medium grzewcze 
> Nie pomyslalas o tym ? Że nawet system grzewczy na prąd jest tańszy niż system na ekogroszek ?
> W moim przypadku tak właśnie było i jest.


Może w twoim przypadku 
JA miałam już komin i kotłownie (kupiłam SSO) i mój dom ma po podłogach 300m2
Poza tym mam kocioł w którym mogę palić innym paliwami stałymi , (drewno, zboża, pellet) i nawet przepale gałęziami obciętymi na ogrodzie  :smile:  za darmo ! 
Ludzie kombinują wiem bo znam takie sytuacje - palą śmiecie i co się da, nawet stare gumiaki, żeby było tanio lub darmo, wystarczy popatrzeć na kominy
Jak mi się odmieni to gaz zawsze mogę podciągnąć, pytałam o to  - koszt 2500zł + projekt + 60zł/mb przyłącza 
Prąd to najmniejszy problem, żeby był głównym medium grzewczym 
Każdemu wyjdzie w praniu, może za 5 lat ja będę promować prąd a Ty groszek  :smile:

----------


## pawko_

> Ja nie mam kotłowni wogole bo nie mam paliwa stałego.Ile na tym oszczedzilem robiąc samą pralnie zamiast pralnie+kotłownie ?


Nic nie oszczędziłeś, bo ja też mam pralnie, czyli pralkę plus zlew gospodarczy w kotłowni, możesz nawet nazwać to pomieszczeniem gospodarczym z kotłem na paliwo stałe. Zrezygnowanie z tego pomieszczenia nie miałoby sensu przynajmniej w moim przypadku.

----------


## agusia59

> A może podali nie popatrzył dobrze i ta kwota była za 2-miesiące (w tym opłaty abonamentowe ok. 60zł/miesiąc w taryfie W3)?
> Mój znajomy, który także ogrzewanie i CWU ma z gazu, mówił, że poza sezonem (czyli tylko na ciepłą wodę i opłaty) idzie my ok. 250zł/miesiąc (rodzina 5-osobowa).


Być może nie popatrzyli i za 2 miesiace ten rachunek. Ale tak czy tak załują. Strop 30 cm styropian. Moze maja cos nie tak z instalacja? Nie wiem

----------


## Liwko

> Być może nie popatrzyli i za 2 miesiace ten rachunek. Ale tak czy tak załują. Strop 30 cm styropian. Moze maja cos nie tak z instalacja? Nie wiem


Więc jak nie wiesz to nie pisz głupot. 
Mam średnio ocieplony dom 133m2 i gdybym z PC przeszedł na gaz, to za ROK!!! za CO i CWU zapłaciłbym około 2600zł. Lepiej się dowiedz coś więcej o tym domu a nas tu nie kłam.

----------


## mitch

> Być może nie popatrzyli i za 2 miesiace ten rachunek. Ale tak czy tak załują. Strop 30 cm styropian. Moze maja cos nie tak z instalacja? Nie wiem


Zdecydowanie coś nie halo, ale raczej z Twoimi informacjami. Mój ojciec ma bliźniaka (czyli niech będzie, jedna ściana na ogrzewanie odpada), jakieś 230 m2, 10 cm ocieplenia na ścianach, nie wiem ile na skosach. Gazu w najgorsze miesiące idzie 1400 pln na 2 m-ce. Kominek odpalają raz w tygodniu. Nie jestem w stanie ogarnąć, jak dom praktycznie 3 razy mniejszy może tyle samo gazu pożerać. Bo to, że 1500 pln za miesiąc płacą, to jest już niemożliwe.

Gaz tani nie jest, no ale bez jaj..

----------


## agusia59

> Więc jak nie wiesz to nie pisz głupot. 
> Mam średnio ocieplony dom 133m2 i gdybym z PC przeszedł na gaz, to za ROK!!! za CO i CWU zapłaciłbym około 2600zł. Lepiej się dowiedz coś więcej o tym domu a nas tu nie kłam.


Ja tu nikogo nie okłamuje tylko przekazuje co własciciel powiedział, wiec prosze mi tu zadnych oskarzen wobec mnie nie stosowac. Tak samo moge powiedziec ze Ty kłamiesz!

----------


## Liwko

> Ja tu nikogo nie okłamuje tylko przekazuje co własciciel powiedział, wiec prosze mi tu zadnych oskarzen wobec mnie nie stosowac. Tak samo moge powiedziec ze Ty kłamiesz!


Widzisz sens pisania tutaj takich bzdur? Jeszcze ktoś w to uwierzy  :ohmy: 
Jeżeli nie wiesz o czym piszesz, to nie pisz, inaczej się tu kompromitujesz. To że ktoś pożenił ci kity, a ty w to uwierzyłaś tylko świadczy źle o tobie.

----------


## moniss

*Liwko*, bardzo proszę bez osobistych wycieczek. To samo dotyczy pozostalych chłopaków. Nie wystarczy, że swego czasu zrobiliście syf na wątku kabelkowym, aż w końcu trzeba było kilku delikwentów zbanować aby się uspokoiło, to teraz przerzucacie się na inne wątki? Więcej kultury Panowie!

*bartek32* prosił o ocenę pomysłu kocioł węglowy + solary do CWU latem. 
Już wiadomo, że węgiel do tak małego domku nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem, ale nie jest też wrogiem nr 1 dla innych domów, jak niektórzy twierdzą. Wystarczy wiedzieć jak palić w kotle (a wcześniej dobrze dobrać moc). 
Większość z poleca prąd w czystej lub "sCOPanej" postaci. I to rozwiązanie, przy małym i dobrze ocieplonym domku wydaje się bardzo rozsądną propozycją, zwłąszcza w parze z WM z reku.
A Bartek ostatnio chyba zastanawiał się też nad gazem...
No właśnie Bartku, czy wiesz już ile by u Ciebie wyniosło wykonanie przyłącza?

A druga część pierwotnego pomysłu Bartka - CWU latem z solarów, czy jest opłacalne?
Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## agusia59

> Widzisz sens pisania tutaj takich bzdur? Jeszcze ktoś w to uwierzy 
> Jeżeli nie wiesz o czym piszesz, to nie pisz, inaczej się tu kompromitujesz. To że ktoś pożenił ci kity, a ty w to uwierzyłaś tylko świadczy źle o tobie.


A skąd kto wie czy Ty czasem bzdur nie piszesz! Byłam widziałam  jak dom wygląda i słyszałam. A źle to swiadczy o Tobie to, jak sie odnosisz do innych forumowiczów, nie tylko do mnie.

----------


## agusia59

No właśnie odnośnie solarów, jak to by wyszło, jesli słuzyłyby do podgrzewania wody latem dla 2 góra 3 osób? Czy jest sens wchodzic w tą inwestycje przy takiej liczbie osob?

----------


## mitch

> A skąd kto wie czy Ty czasem bzdur nie piszesz! Byłam widziałam  jak dom wygląda i słyszałam. A źle to swiadczy o Tobie to, jak sie odnosisz do innych forumowiczów, nie tylko do mnie.


Problem w tym, że to Ty przedstawiłaś nieprawdopodobne dane, a nie Liwko. I z tego co widzę to prędzej można uwierzyć w to, co pisze Liwko, niż w rachunki na poziomie 1500 pln/m-c w domu 80 metrowym. Naprawdę chcesz w to brnąć? Nie lepiej napisać "sorry, mam niesprawdzone informacje, zapomnijcie o tym"?  :WTF: 



> No właśnie odnośnie solarów, jak to by wyszło, jesli słuzyłyby do podgrzewania wody latem dla 2 góra 3 osób? Czy jest sens wchodzic w tą inwestycje przy takiej liczbie osob?


Nie. IMHO nawet, jeśli ma się węgiel.

----------


## Liwko

> *Liwko*, bardzo proszę bez osobistych wycieczek. To samo dotyczy pozostalych chłopaków. Nie wystarczy, że swego czasu zrobiliście syf na wątku kabelkowym, aż w końcu trzeba było kilku delikwentów zbanować aby się uspokoiło, to teraz przerzucacie się na inne wątki? Więcej kultury Panowie!


To nie jest forum gospodyń wiejskich. Jeżeli ktoś broni swojej racji (palenia węglem) podając bzdury na temat ogrzewania gazem to wybacz, ale tych idiotyzmów nie można nazwać inaczej jak idiotyzmami.
Nie wystarczy, że ktoś chce tutaj pisać, ważne co pisze!

----------


## kalaf5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FQIqIiABoU
Kurcze nie mogłem się powstrzymać :wink: 
Sorki może nie na temat, ale tak mi się wymskneło.
Gaz jest nie tani i tyle.
Pisałem kilkanaście postów wyżej że prądem poza okresem grzewczym jest tanio i tego się trzymam.

----------


## Arturo72

> Gaz jest nie tani i tyle.


A konkretnie ? Bo na razie mniemasz jak to adam_mk pisze  :wink: 
Ile kosztuje jednostka energii(kWh) z gazu,prądu,ekogroszka,pompy ciepła ? 
Przy jakiej inwestycji w system grzewczy ?
Porównując koszt tego wszytkiego do konkretnego domu wtedy można mowić,że gaz nie jest tani czy prąd nie jest tani czy ekogroszek nie jest tani.

Przykładowo dla mnie ekogroszek przed budową był najdroższy,potem w kolejnosci był gaz a najtańszy był prąd.

----------


## bartek32

Masakra,nie wiem skąd tyle agresji u niektórych,dowiedziałem się tu kilku ciekawych rzeczy od kilku miłych osób ale jest też kilka,które tylko czekają aż ktoś się pomyli,źle zada pytanie,napisze coś nie prawdziwego czy wykaże się niewiedzą np. jak ja i zamiast sprostować sprawę,wytłumaczyć,służyć wiedzą i doświadczeniem od razu zgnoją   :/  przykre to trochę....

----------


## kalaf5

> A konkretnie ? Bo na razie mniemasz jak to adam_mk pisze 
> Ile kosztuje jednostka energii(kWh) z gazu,prądu,ekogroszka,pompy ciepła ? 
> Przy jakiej inwestycji w system grzewczy ?
> Porównując koszt tego wszytkiego do konkretnego domu wtedy można mowić,że gaz nie jest tani czy prąd nie jest tani czy ekogroszek nie jest tani.
> 
> Przykładowo dla mnie ekogroszek przed budową był najdroższy,potem w kolejnosci był gaz a najtańszy był prąd.


Ale ja się godzę że prąd poza okresem grzewczym jest tani.
O co Ci chodzi Kolego?
Dodaję od razu że dla mnie jest prąd tani poza okresem grzewczym ,co by nie było.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale ja się godzę że prąd poza okresem grzewczym jest tani.
> O co Ci chodzi Kolego?


O to chodzi,że nie jest to pełny aspekt sprawy i może lekko wypaczać obraz sytuacji  :wink: 
Dla mnie prąd i w okresie grzewczym był tani,tańszy niż ekogroszek  :smile: 

Dlatego tak ważny jest koszt jednostki energii(kWh) a nie mniemanie,że coś jest tanie czy drogie.
Podgrzanie cwu wymaga określonej ilości energii,czy będzie ona z gazu,ekogroszka,prądu jest to obojetne ale jest to ta sama energia i tyle samo energii zostanie zużyte na ten cel.
Podobnie jest z ogrzewaniem,na cele grzewcze domu zostanie zużyta określona ilość energii,czy to będzie z ekogroszka,czy z gazu czy z pradu ilośc energii na ogrzewanie w jednym domu będzie identyczna.
Teraz pytanie o koszt tej energii czyli najprościej o koszt jednostki energii z poszczególnych źródeł ciepła.

----------


## kalaf5

> O to chodzi,że nie jest to pełny aspekt sprawy i może lekko wypaczać obraz sytuacji 
> Dla mnie prąd i w okresie grzewczym był tani,tańszy niż ekogroszek 
> .


Ale tytuł tematu jest;
CWU poza okresem grzewczym
Więc dyskusja powinna zbiegać się do powyższego

----------


## mitch

> Ale tytuł tematu jest;
> CWU poza okresem grzewczym
> Więc dyskusja powinna zbiegać się do powyższego


Przy węglu, jeśli już komuś nie chce się dalej dorzucać do pieca, to grzać CWU prądem (grzałką). Chyba, że ktoś ma zbędną kasą i lubi gadżety, wtedy można zastanowić się nad tanią PC do CWU. Solary to poroniony pomysł.

Przy gazie, moim zdaniem i PC i solary (i tym bardziej grzałka) odpadają. Gaz jest bezobsługowy, a abonament kosztuje. Poniesienie sporych kosztów na solary czy PC mija się z celem (chyba, że jakaś tania, ale to i tak trzeba przeliczyć). Za tą kasę lepiej dalej grzać CWU gazem.

Przy prądzie COP=1 zostaje grzałka (albo tania PC?)

Przy COP>1 problemu nie ma.

Czekam na miażdżącą krytykę  :big tongue:

----------


## moniss

A co sądzicie  małych elektrycznych bojlerkach podszafkowych?
  Pod zlew czy umywalkę takie 5L to koszt ok. 300zł. Można ustawić odpowiednią temperaturę, do której będzie ogrzewana woda do mycia. No i ciepłą wodę mamy już od razu po odkręceniu kranu (nawet malutki strumień).  Dobre rozwiązanie, gdy kuchnia i łazienka są oddalone od siebie (czy też od pomieszczenia, gdzie jest zasobnik CWU).
Przy prysznicu też można by coś takiego zamontować, ale o nieco większej pojemności, lub jakiś ogrzewacz przepływowy (chociaż po użytkowaniu takiego typu DAFI przy zlewie, nie jestem fanką tego rozwiązania).
 A co jeśli w domu zamiast prysznica mamy wannę? Większy bojler elektryczny, to większe rachunki za prąd - chyba, żeby go grzać w tańszej taryfie.

----------


## Liwko

> A co sądzicie  małych elektrycznych bojlerkach podszafkowych?
>  Pod zlew czy umywalkę takie 5L to koszt ok. 300zł. Można ustawić odpowiednią temperaturę, do której będzie ogrzewana woda do mycia. No i ciepłą wodę mamy już od razu po odkręceniu kranu (nawet malutki strumień). 
> Przy prysznicu też można by coś takiego zamontować, ale o nieco większej pojemności, lub jakiś ogrzewacz przepływowy (chociaż po użytkowaniu takiego typu DAFI przy zlewie, nie jestem fanką tego rozwiązania).
> A co jeśli w domu zamiast prysznica mamy wannę?


Mam kuchnie nieco oddaloną od podgrzewacza CWU i długo trzeba czekać na ciepłą wodę. Cyrkulacja jest bardzo energochłonna i taki kilku litrowy bardzo dobre ocieplony zbiornik przy zlewie, ładowany w drugiej taryfie miałby sens.

A prawda jest taka, że jeszcze przed budową trzeba pomyśleć tak o CO jak i CWU. Bo wtedy okazuje się, że ta pompa ciepła to wcale nie taka droga. jak policzymy kocioł, komin, metry kotłowni, solary czy PC do ciepłej wody to często PC do CO i CWU wyjdzie nawet taniej.

----------


## mitch

> A prawda jest taka, że jeszcze przed budową trzeba pomyśleć tak o CO jak i CWU. Bo wtedy okazuje się, że ta pompa ciepła to wcale nie taka droga. jak policzymy kocioł, komin, metry kotłowni, solary czy PC do ciepłej wody to często PC do CO i CWU wyjdzie nawet taniej.


To fakt, jeśli ktoś jest na początku budowy i od początku celuje w ekogroszek+solary (a bez dotacji to już mogiła) to faktycznie cena PC PW ma dużą szansę wyjść lepsza (nawet bez liczenia kotłowni czy komina).

----------


## agusia59

> A co sądzicie  małych elektrycznych bojlerkach podszafkowych?
>   Pod zlew czy umywalkę takie 5L to koszt ok. 300zł. Można ustawić odpowiednią temperaturę, do której będzie ogrzewana woda do mycia. No i ciepłą wodę mamy już od razu po odkręceniu kranu (nawet malutki strumień).  Dobre rozwiązanie, gdy kuchnia i łazienka są oddalone od siebie (czy też od pomieszczenia, gdzie jest zasobnik CWU).
> Przy prysznicu też można by coś takiego zamontować, ale o nieco większej pojemności, lub jakiś ogrzewacz przepływowy (chociaż po użytkowaniu takiego typu DAFI przy zlewie, nie jestem fanką tego rozwiązania).
>  A co jeśli w domu zamiast prysznica mamy wannę? Większy bojler elektryczny, to większe rachunki za prąd - chyba, żeby go grzać w tańszej taryfie.


U rodziców w domu mamy tak w kuchni. Od razu ciepła woda do mycia. Nikt nie sprawdzał jak to wychodzi kosztowo, bo od początku zamieszkania mamy taki podgrzewacz.

----------


## moniss

Ktoś na forum pisał, że za swoją PC (bodajże Panasonic) wraz ze zbiornikiem i montażem, zapłacił 23-24tys. zł (ale dom zdaje się był większy niż u *bartek32*).
Inni opisują testy taniej PC z Juli (przyznaję, jeszcze nie przeczytałam). Taka 6kW PC kosztuje od 6tys. (sama) do 13tys (ze zbiornikiem 200L z nierdzewki) dla domku do 120m2. 

Dobrze...załóżmy więc, że robimy zakupy w Juli  :smile: 
Przy założeniu, że pomieszczenie techniczne graniczy z kuchnią i łazienką, jeden duży zbiornik CWU będzie w miarę spełniał swe zadanie, chociaż na ciepłą wodę i tak jakąś chwilkę trzeba będzie poczekać. Jeśli jednak któreś z pomieszczeń będzie oddalone, to lepiej aby była to kuchnia, gdzie pod zlew montujemy mały bojlerek, a większe mycie załatwi za nas zmywarka  :wink:  
 Mamy więc PC za 13kzł + 300zł + podłogówka (załóżmy że 7kzł) + ....no właśnie, ile jeszcze trzeba na pozostały drobiazg do obsługi PC no i montaż?
Kosztów przyłącza prądu nie liczymy, bo i tak czy inaczej ten koszt ponieść byśmy musieli.

Gdyby jednak to łazienka była oddalona od pomieszczenia z PC, to potrzebna by już chyba była cyrkulacja pracująca w zadanych godzinach, lub włączana za żądanie. Czyli trochę dodatkowych kosztów.

----------


## mitch

Ale ty planujesz juz pełna instalację CO+CWU. A temat jest o CWU poza sezonem grzewczym.

----------


## moniss

Tyle, że Bartek ma dopiero dom na papierze, i z tego co pamiętam, zgodził się ze zdaniem większości, że węgiel do tak małego domu (i dobrze cieplonego), to nie będzie dobre rozwiązanie. Tak więc dobrze by było poszukać odpowiedniego rozwiązania - najlepiej kompleksowego CO + CWU. Bo solary podobno nie są dobrą inwestycja (za drogie do tego co mogą dać).
Tak jak sam pisałeś: 



> To fakt, jeśli ktoś jest na początku budowy i od początku celuje w ekogroszek+solary (a bez dotacji to już mogiła) to faktycznie cena PC PW ma dużą szansę wyjść lepsza (nawet bez liczenia kotłowni czy komina).


Dlatego dobrze by było policzyć ile to by wyszło.  Najpierw urządzenia na prąd, a później możemy, także kolektywnie, zająć się wyliczeniami z urządzeniami gazowymi. 

Tak więc, kto na ochotnika poda pzybliżony koszt motażu PC + pewnie jakaś drobnica do tego?  :smile:

----------


## mitch

Do tak małego domu ładowanie PC to będzie udręka dla pompy  :wink:  Montaż trzeba liczyć z 1-2 tys. Do tego z 1-2 tys na materiały do połączenia PC z podłogówką. 

Ja bym chyba przy takim domu poszedł w kable i klimę.

----------


## moniss

> Ja bym chyba przy takim domu poszedł w kable i klimę.


No, ja pewnie też  :smile:  
I małe bojlerki do ciepłej wody.

Właśnie od kilkunastu minut włączone mam klimatyzatory (tania taryfa)  :wink:  Ale jak wieczorem temp. spadnie poniżej 0, to tak na godzinkę trzeba będzie gazior włączyć  :big tongue:

----------

